# Dexter Cattle for Sale in South Range, Wisconsin



## Dexter_Cattle (Aug 6, 2007)

Brian Stockinger
South Range, WI 54874
(715) 364-6864
[email protected] 


ADCA# 019666 
Diamond Willow Spritz
Black Horned Yearling Heifer
Born February 17th 2007. 
Pics on the online pedigree


ADCA# 019665
Diamond Willow Mr OZ
Black Horned Yearling Bull, Carries Red 
Born April 6th, 2007
Pics on the online pedigree


To see these and more Dexters available in Wisconsin and across the country
go to www.DexterCattle4Sale.net

Thanks
Dan


----------

